# Hauling bike inside sedan?



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello, i am considering buying a new car this spring. I have considered all vehicles, and i really do not like any of the current hatchbacks....the Toyota Camry is the one car that met all my criteria except for not being a hatchback.
I currently have a GMC Yukon and i love having my bike inside the vehicle away from the elements....i would like to continue hauling my bike inside with the Camry.

For those of you that haul your bikes inside a 4 door sedan could you post pics and or strategies for hauling.

I am thinking of:
1. Front wheel off, bike across the rear seat. 
2. Both wheels off, frame in trunk
3. Front wheel off, backseat folded bike in trunk.

I am just looking for some pics of how you guys do it.

I am not interested in getting a hitch or roof rack, because i only haul my bikes less than 5 times a month, so the inconvenience of taking the wheels off is no big deal to me.

Thanks for any help,
Jon


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

A lot of sedans allow you to lower the rear seat back for access to the trunk. That should allow you to put the bike in the trunk with the front wheel off.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

It's very car specific. For instance my old 2002 Acura TL would take a road bike in the trunk with both wheels removed or my track bike with just the front wheel removed. My newer 2007 TL won't. The wheel-arches in the trunk are bigger. Now it has to go in the back seat - front wheel removed and bars turned sideways.

There is no folding seat in a TL.

You can take the bike along and try it when you're testing cars. I did this with a Lexus and the sales woman says she gets all kinds of people bringing stuff to see if it will fit in the trunk. I took the Acura home to do the check.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a Mazda 6 sedan which easily accommodates a 58 cm bike with both wheels installed if you flip the rear seat backs down. Not a big car by any means, but perhaps it's uncommonly long. Trick is to put the bike in rear wheel first and let the front wheel point towards the ground. Then rotate the handlebar over the trunk sill as you push the bike completely in.


----------



## Marzo92 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Back seat biking*



jcgill said:


> Hello, i am considering buying a new car this spring. I have considered all vehicles, and i really do not like any of the current hatchbacks....the Toyota Camry is the one car that met all my criteria except for not being a hatchback.
> I currently have a GMC Yukon and i love having my bike inside the vehicle away from the elements....i would like to continue hauling my bike inside with the Camry.
> 
> For those of you that haul your bikes inside a 4 door sedan could you post pics and or strategies for hauling.
> ...


A chance to learn from another's mistake:
If you do use the back seat, face it to the left to keep the chain off the rear seat.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm able to stick my giant tcr advanced sl in medium in my trunk with both tires removed. The seats don't fold down and I was able to position so that it fits nicely.

I believe the Camry is much bigger than my Lexus is250.


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

No problems loading mine inside my ford fusion. Front wheel comes off, flip down the rear seat to open through the trunk, and load the bike rear tire first into the trunk. Still plenty of room, I can even leave my kids car seat on the other side of the back seat, the 60/40 split works great!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Marzo92 said:


> A chance to learn from another's mistake:
> If you do use the back seat, face it to the left to keep the chain off the rear seat.


True and a nice piece of cardboard makes a wonderful seat protector.


----------



## DennisM (Sep 12, 2012)

Honda Civic here. Load it the same as most everyone else here. Back seat folded down, bike thru the trunk rear wheel first with the front tire removed. It is too dark now for a picture. Well that and I am feeling lazy at the moment.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> True and a nice piece of cardboard makes a wonderful seat protector.


Having the chain on the big ring helps if there's no cardboard. You haven't lived until you had the teeth of your big ring put a snake bite puncture into a friend's car rear seat covering.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

wim said:


> I have a Mazda 6 sedan which easily accommodates a 58 cm bike with both wheels installed if you flip the rear seat backs down. Not a big car by any means, but perhaps it's uncommonly long. Trick is to put the bike in rear wheel first and let the front wheel point towards the ground. Then rotate the handlebar over the trunk sill as you push the bike completely in.


That is very impressive!:thumbsup:

That is how i haul my bike in the back of my Yukon right now....if i can do that with a 2013 Camry, it would be ideal......looks like i will have to stop at the Toyota dealer with my bike!

Thanks guys...keep the pics coming!
Jon


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

jcgill said:


> looks like i will have to stop at the Toyota dealer with my bike!


If you do, bring a blanket to drape over the trunk sill and rear bumper. Hanging the front wheel down and then rotating the bars over the sill could nick the car paint. The length from the inside the trunk sill to the back rest of my properly adjusted front seat (I'm 5'11") is 72 inches on my Mazda 6 if you'd rather do a tape measure comparison.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Go to harbor freight and get those moving blankets as they are super thick and work perfect when putting the bike inside. Oh they are stupid cheep too. 

72" x 80" Mover's Blanket
40" x 72" Mover's Blanket


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

A Prius with the back seat folded down easily fits a road bike with both wheels still on the bike. Just lean it way over and roll it in on the front wheel while holding the seat stay. It would take two people and some good pads to load a second bike (on top of the first one).


----------



## Kopsis (Aug 1, 2012)

Some cars will surprise you. I can fit my 54cm CX bike in the back of my Corvette (with the front wheel removed) but not my wife's Mustang. I'd make bike loading a mandatory part of any test drive.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Toyota sedans tend to have rather small openings for the folding seats....

if you considered a Venza also? Think of it as a tall camry wagon


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a 2000 Bonneville. I take off both wheels and put he frame in the trunk and then both wheels on top of my frame. Fits like a champ.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I have an '09 BMW 335i sedan with fold down rear seats. Super easy to put my bike in. I have an old sleeping bag in the trunk that can open up fully. I drape the sleeping bag slightly over the rear bumper (as not to accidentally scratch the car). Remove the front wheel and just put the bike in. The outside of this sleeping bag happens to be fairly "slippery" so it's very easy to slide the bike right in!

Like you OP, I don't have to transfer my bike much (only to remote century rides....maybe 3-4 times/year); hence didn't opt for a bike rack. And, I'm, more likely to damage/scratch my car with a rack versus just sliding her into the trunk.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I use a drivetrain cover, take the front wheel off, and slide the bike facing left into the back seat of my Jetta, even though I have a wagon. I've found this is by far the fastest method to get the bike in and out of the car. It literally takes less than a minute.


----------



## Firestone (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a 2011 Camry and my 60cm fits in well with the back seat down and the front wheel off. Very easy to get in and out and plenty of room. I typically put the rear wheel in first. For a smaller bike I think you could get it in with both wheels on.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the helpful opinions. 

Firestone-I ride 54cm bikes, so not too big compared to you guys hauling 58 and 60cm bikes.

Tednugent- I considered the Venza, it is a very nice vehicle. But the Venza's lesser fuel mileage and few thousand dollar more price tag make the Camry a slightly better option...(as it frees up more cash for cycling)


----------



## scott967 (Apr 26, 2012)

In my Maxima I typically pull both wheels and just throw it in the trunk. (this is with a clip on aero-bar too which adds to the difficulty. Without the clip on it's a piece of cake.) I guess I could leave the rear on and put the seat down, but kind of a hassle maneuvering it and avoiding getting grease on anything. Also with seat up it avoids any visual evidence of the bike. I've also put road bikes in the rear seat by removing wheels, moving front right seat all the way up and put bike in upside-down with handlebar on the floor (behind the front right seat). For this I take a garbage bag to put over the rear triangle.

It is easier with a hatch, though.

scott s.
.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Audi RS-6 and 58cm Cervelo R3 here. 

Rear seat down, front wheel off, no problem at all.

No pics, but it looks like "Rear seat down, front wheel off, no problem at all."


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

In traveling with bikes, I've often rented cars and then had to figure how to fit in one or two bikes. It can take some trial and error to find out just what works; wheel(s) on or off, front in first, rear in first, bars this way or that, insert, rotate, flip, twist, etc... If you have an idea of what car you think you're going to get, I suggest renting one so you can give it an extensive test drive and also so you can try fitting in your bike(s).

With most 4-door midsize cars, I could fit a bike in behind the front seats, front wheel removed, rear wheel in first, bars turned 90 degrees right. Sometimes moving the seat full forward first facilitated get the bike in and then could be moved back again. In some cases, I could put a bike in like that, then lower the rear seatbacks and stick another in the trunk with the front wheel removed.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

My car is a 1998 Geo Prizm, which is the same exact car as the Toyota Corolla. I have a kid and the car seat is in the middle of the backseat so I can’t put the seats down. 

I remove the front wheel and slide the bike in the back, sitting upright on the floor between the front and back seats with pedals in the 6 and 12 o’clock positions. Fits fine if I turn the bars to the side a bit. Front tire goes in the trunk or on the backseat. It’s the family beater so I’m not concerned about smudges on the seats but you should absolutely lay down a thick blanket for protection if going that route.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a 2007 Accord Coupe. With the back seat down I can fit my bike in by taking the front wheel off. The one thing I hate is that there is a "frame" that the back of the seat sits on that narrows the opening into the back seat. It is narrower than the tire making it a bit tricky to get the back wheel through.

View attachment 270124


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

I have a Honda civic and I do front wheel off, back seats down. I can also fit it in the back seat if I take off both wheels. I hate taking the wheels off though, because I have 25mm tires, and the brakes always get out of alignment when I pull the wheel off. Maybe I need a bigger car.


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

I put my small Giant in the back of my Audi S4, rear seats down and both wheels still on.:thumbsup:


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Not my road bike, but the MTB is bigger. My bikes fit perfect in the back of my Chevy Cruze (road, MTB, fat bike). For 6' tall people the seatpost may be too long to fit a bike in thought


----------



## Agent319 (Jul 12, 2012)

That's why I own a truck

View attachment 271972


----------



## Rekless1 (Aug 23, 2012)

With a folding back seat , even my company car (Honda Civic 2dr) will take a bike in the trunk only removing the front wheel.


----------



## qwertasdfg24 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a 2011 Ford Fusion, the rear seats can be split to 60/40, i only need to fold down the 60% piece, and i can stuff my 54cm steel bike front end in first, with front wheel off. Can't take picture now, as i have 2 car seats installed, and don't have bike with me.

Toyota.com indicates the new Camry also have 60/40 folding rear seat, so that should help just in case if you need to have someone sitting in the back.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

wim said:


> I have a Mazda 6 sedan which easily accommodates a 58 cm bike with both wheels installed if you flip the rear seat backs down. Not a big car by any means, but perhaps it's uncommonly long. Trick is to put the bike in rear wheel first and let the front wheel point towards the ground. Then rotate the handlebar over the trunk sill as you push the bike completely in.


Mazda 6 here as well. I pull the front wheel and lay the bike on an old blanket( rear wheel in first/drive side up) that covers both the trunk and the back of the rear seats which are folded down of course. Keeps any lube from the bike on the blanket and not the car's interior. The front wheel is placed in the rear corner of the trunk and lays on a corner of the blanket which I've pulled over the frame to protect it. If you're looking at sedans, the key is to find one that allows the rear seats to fold forward. Good luck


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

*another way*





Drive the bike.


----------



## type36 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze, fold down the back seat and the bike fits just right- front wheel removed , of course.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Kopsis said:


> Some cars will surprise you. I can fit my 54cm CX bike in the back of my Corvette (with the front wheel removed) but not my wife's Mustang. I'd make bike loading a mandatory part of any test drive.


That is odd. I helped a good friend buy her Quick 3 and we very easily loaded it into her Mustang with the front wheel off.


----------



## Kopsis (Aug 1, 2012)

PBike said:


> That is odd. I helped a good friend buy her Quick 3 and we very easily loaded it into her Mustang with the front wheel off.


The "premium sound system" in our '02 has these sizable speaker boxes below the rear window. They sound good but make fitting any large object into the trunk nearly impossible. The problem isn't obvious on first inspection, hence my suggestion to make bike loading part of a test drive.


----------



## spuds (Jun 6, 2012)

It's a bit of a mom car but my Toyota Matrix has easily accomodates my 54 - wheels mounted and even 2 bikes without problems. Rear hatch is plenty wide, even ample room for your gear.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

There shouldn't be a big problem if you can fold the seats down, and remove the front wheel. I've never had a problem with an RX-7, Dodge Daytona, Cavalier, or my current car, a Mk4 Jetta, which strangley has the smallest, least useable trunk of any of them. However, if I take off both wheels and the seat (and the pedals too), I can put my 54 in the trunk (and a whole bunch of luggage) with the lid closed so it's not visible outside the car, which has been great for overnight road trips.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Kopsis said:


> The "premium sound system" in our '02 has these sizable speaker boxes below the rear window. They sound good but make fitting any large object into the trunk nearly impossible. The problem isn't obvious on first inspection, hence my suggestion to make bike loading part of a test drive.


Ah, speakers, I get it now. I have run into that while car shopping in the past and have passed on the vehicle because of it.

Good suggestion to take the bike with you. I generally take the equipment I need to carry with me and load the car I'm looking at to be sure all fits well.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

A hatchback might be an easier fit. I can get either of my road bikes in my little Impreza no problem witht he wheels on.


----------



## gocard (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a Solara and my bike fits perfectly in there with the front wheel off and the back seats down. Seems like most people here load with the back tire in first. I've always loaded it with the front fork in first, due to the slightly narrower opening of the back of the trunk where the seats are. 

My friend has a Subaru Impreza and it works great for his bike.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

love4himies said:


> I have a 2007 Accord Coupe. With the back seat down I can fit my bike in by taking the front wheel off. The one thing I hate is that there is a "frame" that the back of the seat sits on that narrows the opening into the back seat. It is narrower than the tire making it a bit tricky to get the back wheel through.
> 
> View attachment 270124


I love the Accords, but this would be a deal breaker for me. Too much fiddling around. The OP said he didn't like hatchbacks & I respect that. I just wanted to say that I have a Focus hatch & I can easilly fit 2 60cm bikes in it with the front wheels removed.


----------

